# Alternative zu Innotec Adheseal



## CrocTom (3. März 2010)

Hallo an alle,

da es bei mir in der Umgebung nirgends Innotec Adheseal gibt, würde mich interessieren, wie es mit Alternativen zu dem Kleber ausschaut (außerdem rät der Hersteller eigentlich vom dauerhaften Unterwassereinsatz ab). Mittlerweile gibt es ja schon unzählige Kleber auf MS-Polymer Basis. Soudal Fix All scheint z.B. die komplett gleichen Eigenschaften wie Innotec zu haben (wobei es mir hauptsächlich um die Ungiftigkeit des Klebers geht).

Grüße,
Thomas

P.S. Forensuche habe ich verwendet, war aber nicht sehr ergiebig...


----------



## Digicat (3. März 2010)

*AW: Alternative zu Innotec Adheseal*

Servus Thomas

Warum läßt du Dir Innotec Adhesal nicht schicken ... 

Der Shop, wennst mal nach Wien kommst hat welches 
Die Adresse

Ich wohne ja nur ein bisserl nördlicher ... übern Semmering ...


----------



## sternhausen (4. März 2010)

*AW: Alternative zu Innotec Adheseal*

Servus Thomas

Innotec wurde oft kopiert, aber die Qualität wurde nie erreicht.
Ich würde mich nie und nimmer bei Arbeiten zumeist noch unter Wasser, wo es auf Dichtheit und vor allem Langlebigkeit drauf ankommt auf irgendwelche Experimente drauf einlassen.

Innotec kannst du überall bestellen, dass ist absolut kein Problem unter anderem auch hier

"DER SHOP"

Ab 3 Kartuschen wird es sogar noch billiger

Da findest du unter anderem auch ein Anwendungsvideo von Innitec unter Wasser, sowie ein Video über die verschiedenenVerwendungsmöglichkeiten von Innotec.


Grüße Reinhard


----------



## CrocTom (5. März 2010)

*AW: Alternative zu Innotec Adheseal*

Hallo,



> Innotec wurde oft kopiert, aber die Qualität wurde nie erreicht.



Ohne dich jetzt angreifen zu wollen, würde mich interessieren worauf diese Aussage beruht. 

Innotec ist wahrscheinlich das Produkt mit dem es die meiste Erfahrung gibt (nicht zuletzt weil es das Standardprodukt ist, dass in Foren empfohlen wird). ich denke aber, dass es durchaus konkurrenzfähige (od. vielleicht sogar bessere?) Produkte gibt...

Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## sternhausen (5. März 2010)

*AW: Alternative zu Innotec Adheseal*

Hallo Thomas
Nein, ich fühle mich überhaupt nicht angegriffen, im Gegenteil ich bin froh wenn Kunden gewisse Dinge gründlich hinterfragen.
Lass mich mal ein wenig ausholen.
Zuerst mal sei gesagt das ich weder von Innotec gesponsert bin noch sonst etwas in diese Richtung.
Es stimmt aber, dass ich Innotec verkaufe. Nun ich könnte auch sämtliche andere dem original Innotec Adheseal nachgemachte Produkte in mein Programm aufnehmen. Das wäre absolut kein Problem.
Ich hätte dann sogar wie jeder andlere Händler auch, beim Verkauf von diesen "Kopien", sogar eine größere Gewinnspanne, sprich mehr Geld in der Kasse.
Mach ich aber nicht, denn lieber verdiene ich einige Euros weniger und dafür habe ich auch 100% verläßliche Qualität verkauft.
Gerade bei den meisten Anwendungen, wo man Innotec Adheseal einsetzt, darf man sich keinesfalls auf Experimente einlassen.
Die Ersparnis für den Endkunden (Teichbesitzer) von 2-3 Euro pro Kartusche steht in absolut keinem Verhältnis zu dem Schaden der im Fall der Fälle (Undichtheit) durch Experimente auftreten kann.
Ich selbst habe schon mehrere verschiedene Produkte getestet, aber schon bei der Verarbeitung merkt der Fachmann den Unterschied.
Zu den Innotec Produkten selbst sei gesagt, hinter Innotec steht ein Konzern, der auf höchste Qualität und bestes Service ausgelegt ist.
Schon die Verwendung von Rohstoffen in höchster Qualität, die Versuchs- und Forschungslabore und, und, und..... machen einen riesen großen Unterschied.
Für die Quaität von Innotec steht auch, dass Innotec größtenteils Industrie und Gewerbe beliefert und somit strengsten Prüfungen und Qualitätskontrollen von unabhängigen Prüfern unterliegt.
Ich denke da zB nur mal an geklebte Fassadenverkleidungen an Hochhäusern mitten in belebten Innenstätden. Stell dir mal vor da würde ein Teil runterfallen..........
Wer aber prüft den teilweise nachgepanschten Chinesenquark, kein Mensch...
Weiters stehen jedem Innotecanwender zahlreiche Sicherheitsdatenblätter, Anwendungsblätter, sowie persönliche Beratung bei Grenzanwendungen zur Verfügung

Ich könnte die Liste natürlich noch endlos fortsetzen, aber ich denke, dass jeder sich selbst entscheiden muss, was für einen wichtig ist und was nicht so wichtig ist.
Wie gesagt, die Gewinspanne für Händler ist bei den Billigprodukten um ein vielfaches höher als bei Innotecprodukten, dennoch werde ich in diesem (so wichtigen) Bereich weiterhin nur auf Qualität setzen und weiterhin ausschließlich Innotec verkaufen.

Als kleine Info zu all diesen Produkten sei noch erwähnt, das die meisten Produkte ein Ablaufdatum besitzen, also Augen auf bei "Superschnäppchen"

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Wuzzel (5. März 2010)

*AW: Alternative zu Innotec Adheseal*

Ich kann da aus meiner beruflichen Praxis Reinhard nur zustimmen und erlebe immer wieder, wie Leute die sparen wollten regelmässig sehr sehr teuer "auf die __ Nase fallen".
Wenn ich ein Produkt habe, mit dem ich auf vielen Baustellen immer wieder gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, 
so setze ich das vorzugsweise ein, auch wenn es inzwischen ein vielleicht etwas guenstigeres "abgespeckteres" Produkt ist. 
Bei uns wird in erster Linie Holz geklebt und da punkten immer wieder die Kleber von Sika sehr gut. 
Ich habe auch schon von Teichfreunden gehört das dort mit Produkten aus dem Hause Sika sehr erfolgreich abgedichtet wird. Innotech hat unter den Teichlern aber den eindeutig verbreiteteren Ruf = mehr Erfahrung = mehr Sicherheit. 

Ich habe auch mal die Empfehlung gekriegt das ein Produkt namens "klebt & dicht" oder so ähnlich, aus dem Baumarkt genau so gut wie Innotec funktionieren soll aber nen Bruchteil kostet. Ob das wirklich so ist weiss man vielleicht nach 15 Jahren. 

Ich kauf auch das Backpulver aus dem Hause Oetker (bisschen Werbung für Bielefelder Firmen muss sein) weil sogar Großmutter damit schon gebacken hat und immer alles funktionierte. 

Wenns nicht funktioniert kanns teuer werden, das gilt fuer den verpfuschten Kuchen, aber erst recht für den Teich 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## bodo61 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Alternative zu Innotec Adheseal*

Moin,
ich nehme Terostat von Teroson. (weil das zufällig in der Firma lag)

Ist warscheinlich das gleiche wie Innotec. Übrigens werden mit Innotec u. oder Terostat auch Autoscheiben eingeklebt.


----------



## admh (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Innotec Adheseal*

Ich hole den alten Thread mal hoch. Ein Kollege hat letzens das Gleiche gemacht. Ich baue gerade den Filter genau gleich auf, allerdings mit Innotec als Kleber.
Ich werde die Klebungen mal vergleichen und bei etwaigen Defekten berichten.

Beim Thema Klebung und Dichtung gehen die Meinungen wie immer auseinander.
http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/welc...antleisten-und-oder-dachluefter-t3494219.html
Bei uns klebt die Solaranlage mit Sikaflex 252 und Lüfter mit Dekalin.

Ich bin auf den haptischen Vergleich gespannt, wenn das bestellte Innotec da ist.


----------



## nik (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Innotec Adheseal*

Hallo zusammen,

Innotec Adheseal ist erst einmal nur ein MS-Kleber. MS steht für modifizierte Silane. Die Eigenschaften für die MS-Kartuschenkleber sind soweit gleich, dass ich als alter Adhesealnutzer inzwischen auch auf ähnlichen Produkte ausweiche. Wenn in der Beschreibung Kleben, Dichten, härtet bei Feuchtigkeit/unter Wasser aus, ist überlackierbar und kostet 12,- bis 25,-€, dann ist das mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein MS-Kleber. Unique-Koi ist ein weiterer bekannter MS-Kleber. Vebatec Baustoffkleber High-Tack habe ich im Mäusel Baumarkt für günstige 12,- gefunden. Den hatte ich probiert, weil der weiß ist. Ist tadellos! 

Bei einem BA nähme ich dann doch eher Adheseal,. Der Unterschied besteht vor allem in der langjährigen Erfahrung mit Adheseal, d.h. der Sicherheit die das vermittelt. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## admh (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Innotec Adheseal*

Ah, wenn man weiß, wonach man suchen muss...
http://www.wikidorf.de/reintechnisch/Inhalt/MSPolymerKlebstoffe

Danke Nik

Was ich noch in der Würth Liste gefunden habe:
Ein Kleber für PP, sicherlich gut für Selbstbauprojekte bei Siebfiltern auf Auer-Eurobox Basis.
http://wueko.wuerth.com/medien/produktinfo0000/pdf/09679.pdf


----------



## nik (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Innotec Adheseal*

Hi,

ein Kleber für PP ist immer interessant, aus dem link geht der aber nicht hervor.

wenn PE/PP nicht verschweißt wird, dann muss es vor der Verklebung mittels Grundierung "aktiviert" werden - und dann halten verschiedene Kleber.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## admh (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Innotec Adheseal*



nik schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ein Kleber für PP ist immer interessant, aus dem link geht der aber nicht hervor.
> 
> ...



Ja, ich werde anfragen und testen.


----------



## Olli.P (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alternative zu Innotec Adheseal*

Hi,


Koi-Discount hat jetzt auch einen Eigenen Polymer Kleber für z.Zt. 7,90 im Programm................


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Alternative zu Innotec Adheseal*

Hallo Leut´s !
Schiep´s mal hoch ! 
Gibt es da inzwischen etwas Neues dazu ?


----------



## wuugi83 (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Alternative zu Innotec Adheseal*

ich habe die erfahrungen gemacht das innotec nur einer unter vielen herstellern ist der preislich im oberen segment angesiedelt ist .

ich selber verwende innotec , saba , sikaflex , pantera usw ... in verschiedenen farben und mit unterschiedlichen eigenschaften .... je nach anwendungsgebiet


----------



## willi1954 (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Alternative zu Innotec Adheseal*

sorry, zu alt


----------



## Zacky (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Alternative zu Innotec Adheseal*

@-Andre: Wir fahren zum Baustoffhändler und kaufen auf Karte. FixAll von Soudal oder FixSeal von Sika...


----------

